# Whoa!



## xray (Jun 6, 2019)

So I took my wife's tablet into work today because my phone will no longer connect to the WiFi at work. I probably got banned looking at this site too much! Lol

Anyway, what a difference!! Holy [email protected] Balls!!! I mean I could see recipe indexes under people's names, locations, equipment set up etc etc.  This is crazy, "hey x-ray, there's the boat, you missed it!"

Not to mention, the pictures are huge! If I decide to give my wife her tablet back, I hope she doesn't mind the drool.

No wonder I look like a rube when I post, I've been blind.

Sorry, SMF fanboy rant over.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jun 6, 2019)

I feel ya. I'm pretty sure if the IT department looked into my browsing history at work I would be fired for spending too much time on this site and not working lol


----------



## motocrash (Jun 6, 2019)

I log on SMF on my pc 98% of the time.It PAINS me to use phone,but I do when I bored -waiting for appointments etc.
Welcome to full screen,it rocks


----------



## xray (Jun 6, 2019)

motocrash said:


> I log on SMF on my pc 98% of the time.It PAINS me to use phone,but I do when I bored -waiting for appointments etc.
> Welcome to full screen,it rocks



Plus it's much easier to type. I spend most my time on the phone fixing typos or fighting autocorrect.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 14, 2019)

Yep, the difference in experience between my phone and my laptop/tablet are night and day, but sometimes the couch is too far away from the latter.


----------



## xray (Jun 14, 2019)

Ray, I'm on the tablet now. Night and day compared to a phone.

Only problem is, I need my own tablet now! I can't steal the wife's forever, plus something faster would be nice.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 14, 2019)

I hear ya! My kids have learned that the best gift to give me is a gift card. I used a bunch I collected over the last several years to get my new toy. I think I was $90 out of pocket for the laptop, Office 2019 (non-subscription), and a 4 port USB hub.


----------



## xray (Jun 14, 2019)

noboundaries said:


> I hear ya! My kids have learned that the best gift to give me is a gift card. I used a bunch I collected over the last several years to get my new toy. I think I was $90 out of pocket for the laptop, Office 2019 (non-subscription), and a 4 port USB hub.



Can't ever go wrong with gift cards. I hoard them all year and then use them around black Friday or when you start seeing holiday deals...I sometimes feel bad buying for myself around Christmas even though I didn't spend any money. Just a sucker for a deal, I guess.


----------

